# Very very caciously announcing!Turned into a chemical=(



## Ruskiegirl

I got my :bfp: this morning soon as i seen the faint positives i phoned the doc right away , I start progesterone today and hopefully the baby sticks:happydance:


----------



## Mellofishy

Yay! Congrats!! Hope everything goes great for you!
*got my BFP today too*:winkwink:


----------



## MrsW2B

Congratulations Hun....heres to a happy and healthy 9 mths :flower:


----------



## susan36

big congrats :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yesssss! Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## ashleywants1

congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hellbaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Ruskiegirl said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning soon as i seen the faint positives i phoned the doc right away , I start progesterone today and hopefully the baby sticks:happydance:

Congrats! 

:dohh:Please forgive my ignorance (I'm still very new to all of this) but what will the progesterone help with?


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## babycakes1982

F'xd it's a little sticky bean!!!! Here's some extra sticky dust to help you on your way :dust:


Oh and Congrats! x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I have a luteal defect AKA progesterone deficieny its a nessisary hormone to keep the baby until the placenta takes over , I have a history of early misscariages/chemical pregnancies and my doctor thinks this is why so we are trying this :thumbup:


----------



## honey08

awwwww wow !!!!!!!!!!! massive congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## bumpyboo

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ragdoll

OMG really.
I am SO SO SO happy for you. You really deserve this. It is about time you got some good news.
Congrats.
Relax, think sticky vibes and enjoy.

Oh I am so excited for you.
YAy!!


----------



## SugarFairy

Sending lots and lots of "sticky-ness" your way
Big congrats hunni :hugs:


----------



## cole2009

congratulations !!! and good luck 2u


----------



## Dan'ls Wifey

YES! Ruskie! AHHHHH OMG!!!!


----------



## Neateye

:happydance: Congrats Ruskie.... wee msg to your LO *!STICK BEANIE STICK!* xo Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 mths hun. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats!! FXed for a extra sticky bean!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies im nervous but exited !


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Dan'ls Wifey

can you show us some piccys?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Couldnt get any pics of it the lighting was crappy today cause it was dark and nasty outside , Ill be taking another test in the morning i got 3 to take over the weekend so ill post pics tommorow:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Congrats! hope it sticks and hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## actresscye

Now I'm scared.

1. I got my BFP today.

2. Why did you go to the doctor so quick to get progesterone? Is my baby not going to "stick"? :( What does that do?

:(

P.S CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ttcer

Huge congrats to you, and a h & h 9 months :flower:


----------



## ttcer

actresscye said:


> Now I'm scared.
> 
> 1. I got my BFP today.
> 
> 2. Why did you go to the doctor so quick to get progesterone? Is my baby not going to "stick"? :( What does that do?
> 
> :(
> 
> P.S CONGRATULATIONS!


Hiya hun, dont worry if you have never had progesterone issues you should be fine. Some people just dont have high enough levels naturally and so a progesterone suppliment will take over and bump the levels up. Basically progesterone keeps everything nice and rich for the growing baby until the placenta takes over. Try to relax im sure you will be just fine, and congrats to you also :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations!!!! xxxx


----------



## mindyb85

any pics???
I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ethans_mummy

congratulations i got a BFP l;ast week xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No pics yet ladies it still isnt dark enough =( I wont be testing anymore untill after af is 1 week late to keep the stress off me considering my history of losses , Going to try and relax and stay positive:hug:


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to you, lots and lots of sticky dust!!


----------



## MUMMY1980

Yay congrats!! Got mine today at 10dpo, trying to round up some girlies to be bump buddies so we can all share the journey x


----------



## cazza22

Congrats huny ur 1 day ahead of me  fingers crossed for us both, i am too on progesterone pessaries after 3 mc's & 2 chemicals. Absolutely crapping myself & just praying it all goes to plan this time round. Sending a truck load of sticky dust:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Lov Caz xxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Right now im getting a bit worried we caught it to late , i started spotting after intercourse and now i got cramps :cry:


----------



## girlmonkey31

ruskie dont worry, i had spotting after intercourse and cramps and ive still got cramps now!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe thanks im a worry rat with my history it was just a little drop of pink not red or anything but the cramps are like period cramps but not as bad, I read that these 2 things can be a side effect of prometrium so hoping thats what it is


----------



## cla

congrats hun


----------



## loopylollipop

wow!! congratulations and sending lots of sticky dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kelzyboo

Congrats have a H&H 9months xx


----------



## yumyum1979

congratulations hun x


----------



## gemm

Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## medicine

Congratulations Ruskiegirl! :flower:


----------



## cazza22

How are you feeling now ruskie? ok i hope?

xxxxx Lov Caz xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im doing okay , Worried tho got cramps and i spotted a little after bd and my opk and hpt was neg this morning :cry: My urine may have been too diluted tho


----------



## Groovychick

Sticky bean! :thumbup:


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations :)


----------



## BabiNo2

congrats hun x


----------



## cazza22

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im doing okay , Worried tho got cramps and i spotted a little after bd and my opk and hpt was neg this morning :cry: My urine may have been too diluted tho

:hugs::hugs:I hope ur ok sweet? Have you re-tested or are you just going to wait a couple of days? I really hope your alright ruskie im thinking of u xxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well its turned into a chemical =( SO the progesterone did not work this cycle , Doctor said to try it again after i get a positive test so now its back to waiting


----------



## camocutie2006

so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## hellbaby

Sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww Ruskie Im sorry! hope things get better for you


----------



## Mellofishy

:hugs: So so sorry for you. Praying that you'll have comfort and understanding that the time is just not right. And when it does happen, you'll have never-ending JOY! Keep smiling! Hoping it happens soon for you!


----------



## cole2009

so sorry, may God bless u with a sticky bean soon. Good luck 2 u!!:flower:


----------



## cazza22

Im sooooo sorry babe :cry: sending you huge cyber cuddles xxxxx


----------



## ragdoll

I was hoping I read that thread title wrong.

I am so sorry ruskiegirl.
Take comfort in those around you.
Hugs from all of us here


----------



## loopylollipop

so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Oh no! I'm so sorry! :hugs:
Its just not fair - what a b*tch Mother Nature is sometimes!
Big *hugs* sweetie x


----------



## Luckystar

Oh no! I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## medicine

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well its turned into a chemical =( SO the progesterone did not work this cycle , Doctor said to try it again after i get a positive test so now its back to waiting

Sorry to hear about this Ruskiegirl. :(

I was wondering, can your doctor have you taking progesterone during your luteal phase? Would it hurt to take progesterone during the luteal phase instead of waiting for a positive to start taking it?


----------



## Angelic

I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## ArticBaby

Sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## ethans_mummy

im so sorry xx


----------



## ttcer

sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My doctor wants me to take it again with another positive , If it fails again il be telling him i want to take it during my luteal phase . Im going to start taking a bcomplex vitamin and hope the extra b6 and b12 helps


----------



## China girl

I'm sorry to hear that ruskiegirl


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Sorry to hear this ruskie :hugs: x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry hon!


----------

